# Re: Mac Chef Series HB-85



## torontochefmc (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello all!

I recently picked up a Mac Chef Series HB-85 8.5" Gyutou and couldn't find the following information about the knife / was hoping someone here on the forums could help me out:

1.) Does anyone happen to know if this knife is single beveled or a single edged knife?

2.) Any idea of what angle it should be sharpened at? would a 15 degree angle be sufficient or should something lower be used? 

Thanks in advance for your help and words of wisdom!

Cheers,

TorontoChefMC


----------



## torontochefmc (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the sharpening tip! This actually makes a lot of sense now and it sounds like I'll have to test it out on a cheap knife to get a better feel for sharpening with this method.  Do you happen to know the the Mac Chef's 8 1/2" knife is a single or double bevel? 

Cheers,

Marvin


----------



## torontochefmc (Jan 26, 2015)

@Benuser: Many thanks for the information! I looked around on multiple sites and there was any specific info on the bevel for this knife. I won't need to sharpen it for a while but wanted to know more about the knife. Thanks once again and cheers!

Marvin


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi marvin. I have thr 7.25" version of this knife and mine came probably 60/40 maybe even 70/30 righty bias, very rough grind on the edge. I would recommend putting a 20 degree bevel on the knife when you sharpen, you'll find it holds an edge longer and is still a very pleasing little cutter. Just watch out the steel is pretty reactive. These knives respond well to a ceramic steel. Good buy. Pros talk alot of trash on macs but I always thought they were well designed and they do take a wonderful edge quite easily.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

I dont know how much of a novice the OP is or isnt but I do know the Mac chef series wont hold a 15deg edge any longer than a day before you can physically damage in the edge.


----------



## torontochefmc (Jan 26, 2015)

@SpoiledBroth: Thanks for the info and advice! I had guessed that it was a 70/30 right bias which is going to be interesting in terms of sharpening (I've never had to sharpen something with that kind of angle). As for the ceramic rod, I was already looking into one but am trying to find a good balance between price / specs for my uses. Any recommendations? Always nice to know that I made a good choice with Mac; I'd looked around on-line and while Tojiro seemed like a good option, I actually got to check out the Mac in person. The weight and feel pretty much had me sold from the get go lol.

@Benuser: I don't plan on re-profiling anytime soon as I'd like to know more about the knife before doing anything drastic. Unless I chip the blade (likely doing something silly), I'll likely give the original configuration a try until I discover it doesn't work for me.

P.S. I'm a home chef so while I cook daily, I likely wouldn't wear this knife out as much as you two probably would.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

I would agree and the knife responds well to stropping. If you arent very handy Lee Valley sells strops and servicable charging compound. I think general wisdom holds to ignore the bias on the edge of the knife when sharpening... mine did not steer however after 7 or 8 sharpening sessions it is a 50/50, mine was overground badly on the heel though. Its a very easy knife to sharpen really no transition from euro knives if you have any experience sharpening those. I am a relatively inexperienced sharpener and I can usually shave with my mac gyuto!!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

Not so sure about that one.


----------

